# Self-worth and work



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

How does one keep them separate? Sometimes I feel as if I am supposed to be doing some fancy office job (never had one and don't really want one for these last few years - maybe later) cause I went to school and got some random degree. Am doing fine financially, mainly avoiding debt at all costs. But jobs are all a love hate relationship and I end up changing back and forth.. Though one job I came back to after taking a while off. I really don't care what I do, they all end up being the same. But when people ask me so what do you do, I say, "this and that" and feel as it is a blow to my self worth. Though I do NOT want to be defined by what I do for work.

And it is weird but I do not want to be making too much money either. Too little no. But too much.. It just gets in my savings account and feels put to waste... Should be better used elsewhere.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Q: "What do you do?"
A: "For fun, or to make money?"

Sometimes that can get conversations going on a track that's more interesting than work. Usually people respond "uhh...both!" in my experience.


----------



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's best to see the workplace as the area in your life where you do something productive in exchange for money. What you do to be productive is up to you, but it should be something where you are utilizing your skills and talents well. Sometimes it's fun, and sometimes it's more for practical purposes (to make money).

Also, I'd urge you to NOT put too much of your identity into your workplace or occupation. It'll just be a recipe for disaster because this economy is too risky, and workplaces aren't friendly places. I'm not saying we don't derive self-worth from employment. Of course we do. There is a difference between self-worth and identity. Put your identity into things outside of work and to bolster your self-worth, obtain gainful employment. 

I can tell you even an office job won't cut it for your self-worth. If you had to experience what I did, your self-worth would nearly be destroyed, and that's why I am wary about putting too much of self-worth and identity into a job.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Q: "What do you do?"
> A: "For fun, or to make money?"
> 
> Sometimes that can get conversations going on a track that's more interesting than work. Usually people respond "uhh...both!" in my experience.


Very clever! I'll have to try that one some time and see what new reactions I get. Thanks!


----------



## RHe (Aug 7, 2012)

If so, would unemployment mean you are a complete disgrace? I don't fancy that idea much.

The ideal, I believe, is to do a job you like, and then you may bathe in the satisfaction it gives you. If you wash dishes in some hotel at night for time being, you shouldn't base your self-worth on that (unless, of course, that is your dream job and you're brilliant at it).


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

LucasM said:


> And it is weird but I do not want to be making too much money either. Too little no. But too much.. It just gets in my savings account and feels put to waste... Should be better used elsewhere.


I know you're a believer in Christ, so I'm going to help you with this.

-Never- feel bad about prosperity. This will only hold you back in life, and can only hinder what God has called you to do.

Christ, when he walked the Earth, had everything he needed and wanted at all times. Yet he gave that up, for us.

*2 Corinthians 8:9 *- For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ,* that though he was rich*, *yet for your sake he became poor, so that you through his poverty might become rich.*

This is not only a spiritual richness, but one of material wealth.

*Matthew 27:35* - When they had crucified him, *they divided up his clothes by casting lots.*

Would people throw lots for a pauper's clothing? For some homeless beggar's garments, would anyone care? Jesus had nice things, and God the Father provided him those things, according to the riches and glory of God.

2 Corinthians 9:8 - *And God will generously provide all you need. Then you will always have everything you need and plenty left over to share with others.*

When God blesses us, we're to share it. Who better to give prosperity to than a believer who is willing to share the riches?

It makes more sense for you to have riches and prosperity than some lifeless corporation. And it's not a waste what we do own, since God's prosperity is limitless.

You're very smart for not getting into debt too.

I'm pointing this out because God does call people to be millionaires and billionaires... not for the love of money, but so that through a believer's prosperity, good works might be done on this Earth. Even if it just ends up being for your own family, that wealth is important and encouraged by the Bible.

Proverbs 13:22 - *A good person leaves an inheritance for their children's children*, but a sinner's wealth is stored up for the righteous.


----------

